# KCI Glock/M1A mags...test report



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't know if anyone has seen ads for KCI mags,Glock sold a bunch of their pistols to S.Korea,then tried to rape them on spare mags....But they just reverse engineered them and made mags as good as Glock factory.A good friend is a Grocknut and shoots IDPA Glock class.He has put 5000 rds through 15 of these mags with NO failures.He and I both like M1A's have have put a couple thousand through KCI mags-no failures or problems.....So if you like Glocks or want a good investment-Glock mags are [email protected],M1A [email protected] don't own a Glock but invested in 50 for trading/resale purposes down the line.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Got any 13 rounders for a G32 in .357 sig?


----------



## RobertRogers (Nov 20, 2007)

20 rd m1a


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

So, their M1A mags are good, eh? I only have 4 currently....need a few more.


Tim


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

tarbe said:


> So, their M1A mags are good, eh? I only have 4 currently....need a few more.
> 
> 
> Tim


 25 rds,NO FTF,no matter rate of fire...I trust them.


----------

